# Frogs Hibernating?!?!



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Ive had a pixie frog and a argentine horned frog in a divided 20 long and last night they just dissappeared (i think They went into hibernation) what should I do? They are about 3 months old and The day before I changed the substrate to peat moss what do I need to do and arent they a little to young for this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

My horned frog would do that from time to time. I guess I didn't keep her terrarium moist enough.

When my Horned Frog disappeared under the substrate, I left her alone for a few days. Then I filled up a big spray bottle with dechlorinated water and totally soaked her terrarium. Later that day, she would emerge from dormant state and resume her normal activities (sitting and eating).


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Bullsnake handed you solid advice...as a good "rain" will bring them out...you gave them the ability to dig in and hide...which is completely normal!

Keep them warm and make sure they stay moist enough.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep, now and again my horned frog will bury himself entirely so that not even his eyes are showing and just stay that way for a little while. He's done it for a couple of days after I feed him pinkies and otherwise it seems to be random how he feels like sitting that day. Somedays he's completely above the substrate just hanging out, most days he's burried up to his mouth and eyes, and other days he's under the substrate completely. Doesn't seem like anything to worry about in my limited experience.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> My horned frog would do that from time to time. I guess I didn't keep her terrarium moist enough.
> 
> When my Horned Frog disappeared under the substrate, I left her alone for a few days. Then I filled up a big spray bottle with dechlorinated water and totally soaked her terrarium. Later that day, she would emerge from dormant state and resume her normal activities (sitting and eating).


Yep, Ive done the same thing


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hmmm question: in my ecology class the prof told us that you shouldn't disturb turtles and frogs who are going into a dormant state by picking them up or anything, because you can shock their systems. does this just mean when they're asleep like in the dead of winter, or even in this case?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Good question Tink...and one that many I am sure are waiting to read the answer of....

Ifthe animal was truly in a deep state of torpor..it could defiantely be detrimental to interupt that state..shock could reult.but more dangerous..you bring the animal out of that reduced metabolic state.and it is not as simple as flipping a switch to restore that state..aestivation poses a similiar problem for interuption as brumation, and true hibernation.....in this situation we are simply I feel dealing with the normal habit of the species.eat, get satiated, dig down.....so no worries!

Great question Tink......


----------

